# Oklahoma burn ban



## okie from muskogee (Mar 21, 2006)

Its Offical that the Oklahoma burn ban has been lifted. And this weekend there will be a lot of smoking and grilling all a cross Oklahoma. Boy I am ready just last wed. I went to LOWE"S and bought a gas grill and it rained this last weekend. I figure the State of Oklahoma owes me $300.00 from making it rain :lol:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 21, 2006)

I am with you Brother!

I am in North Carolina right now and for the next few weeks so I can't smoke anything anyway but it has had me pretty depressed just thinking about it.

I can almost see my smoker rusting from lack of use :D


----------

